# 10 year old arrested



## Scott Bushey (Mar 28, 2005)

In regards to the Schiavo case: Do you believe it irresponsible of the parents to allow their child to be arrested for the cause. I mean, one can protest without breaking the law-no? Does this glorify Christ?








[Edited on 3-28-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree. If anything, the father should have told his son that he was willing to try for his son (federalism!) and be arrested.

This is not a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 28, 2005)

... But I do commend the boy's evident moral outrage at what is occuring.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't the boy fully understood the implications of what was happening. Yes, protest. However, this father was irresponsible.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow! My post count got deducted... but look at your post count, Scott! Over 32,750! Wow!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2005)

I've seen that picture, Scott. I deliver papers, and one like that one was the big colour spread on the front page. What offended me was the fact that even a boy was arrested for... for what? for trying to give Terri a glass of water. Is it against the law to give aid? Or do they think that it unduly endangers Terri's life? They're trying to kill her! And the police are arresting anyone, even children, that stand in the way of that process. It's not a fight over inserting a tube of any kind at all. It's about the right to deliberately kill someone, and have that process staunchly protected by police action. 

Now, that was my gut feeling when I first saw the picture. I am having trouble reconciling that picture with what is supposed to be going on there. 

Whether or not the boy ought to have been allowed by those in responsible positions there to try to break the police security, whether they were betting on his age being a factor, or whether they completely neglected that factor, well, that's another story. I suppose that that boy can be proud of being arrested for the attempt, and also about the impact that picture has had, even here in Canada. Its something about as impressive as that man standing in front of that tank in Tianemen (sp)Square. I suppose that the people who allowed him can be proud of the fact that this ploy had its intended effect, even though it failed in the final outcome. 

But this amounts to sending children into harm's way for the sake of a cause, it seems to me. Sure, the people have every intention of keeping the peace, but an explosive situation is still an explosive situation. And what's happening there is a stepping on the very rights that the Country was founded upon, the intrinsic right to life, happiness, and peace. Now they are defining what that "life" must consist of to have that right by law. Well, in fact, they did that already back in '73, "Roe vs. Wade". But using children, for the cause, does not sit well with me.

Every stage along the way to the utter horror of the future's grim outlook is going to be paved with good intentions being the cover story for those impeachments of our life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. What? One is happier dead? How can that be true, in any situation? If you listen to those who want to take their own lives, its because they've given up on happiness, liberty and life, not because they are pursuing it. 

We can't condemn anyone on the basis of one witness. And we are epecially mindful of those who cannot defend themselves against accusations. But this is somehow different. The husband claims that Terri wants to die, and that's good enough, and now the police will even arrest a 10 yr. old trying to bring a glass of water. 

I'm sorry, I've tried to avoid this subject because its just too painful to think about. Its hard to believe its happening. This world just isn't the one I was born in, the one I spent my youth in. But it is the one that people of my age made all the same. And it goes on lilke a mighty steamroller, unstoppable. 

OK, I'm done venting now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Wow! My post count got deducted... but look at your post count, Scott! Over 32,750! Wow!



Oh man, Scott! 

On the subject of the 10 year-old boy, I am conflicted, much like John and Ben, I think. 

On the one hand, his moral outrage at the murder going on under state supervision is commendable and his zeal is understandable. 

On the other hand, I adhere both to the principles of parental authority as discussed already and that of resistance to civil tyranny only under the authority of lesser civil magistrates. Without interposition by lesser civil magistrates, as Calvin discusses in the _Institutes_, Book IV, Chap. 20, sec. 31, private individuals have a duty merely to obey (in the Lord) and suffer in the face of tyranny. We as private citizens do have the right to protest in this country and that right can be availed without necessarily breaking the law. One can picket, write letters and generally express themselves without crossing police lines. 

That being said, however, we need to pray for justice because what is happening to Terri by court order is in fact unjust. Judges and police officers ought to repent of their involvement in this sinful taking of innocent life. If the courage and witness of protestors helps those in authority to see the errors of their ways, that's a good thing. But let Christians use lawful means insofar as possible to faithfully witness to the sanctity of life.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 28, 2005)

The father should have protected his son first, then protested about Terri's case. He should not have had his children there being arrested. This is irresponsible parenting. 

I am glad the boy is upset about this. I am glad that he has articulated why he was doing what he was doing. But he, as a BOY, should not have been there.

Where are the MEN who should be though???

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 28, 2005)

It's ridiculous. Parents run amuck!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 29, 2005)

I think that what we are seeing in this horrible event is the judgment of God on our country. This is only the beginning. It may come tomorrow or in a hundred years, our time is not God's, but unless there is a revival in our churches and moral corrective in our nation, we will eventually face the judgment of God as a Church and as a nation.

God help all.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 29, 2005)

we are already under judgment and this is indeed just evidence of the fact


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2005)

Parents doing this does NOT help our cause in the media.

However, there was no reason to actually "arrest" these children. They did no harm. They merely tried to obtain access to a building.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> we are already under judgment and this is indeed just evidence of the fact



Yes, indeed. All I can say is, "Come quickly, Lord Jesus!"


----------

